# December 12, 2015



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Luke 1:26-38

The angel Gabriel was sent from God
to a town of Galilee called Nazareth,
to a virgin betrothed to a man named Joseph,
of the house of David,
and the virginâ€™s name was Mary.
And coming to her, he said,
â€œHail, full of grace! The Lord is with you.â€
But she was greatly troubled at what was said
and pondered what sort of greeting this might be.
Then the angel said to her,
â€œDo not be afraid, Mary,
for you have found favor with God.
Behold, you will conceive in your womb and bear a son,
and you shall name him Jesus.
He will be great and will be called Son of the Most High,
and the Lord God will give him the throne of David his father,
and he will rule over the house of Jacob forever,
and of his Kingdom there will be no end.â€
But Mary said to the angel,
â€œHow can this be,
since I have no relations with a man?â€
And the angel said to her in reply,
â€œThe Holy Spirit will come upon you,
and the power of the Most High will overshadow you.
Therefore the child to be born
will be called holy, the Son of God.
And behold, Elizabeth, your relative,
has also conceived a son in her old age,
and this is the sixth month for her who was called barren;
for nothing will be impossible for God.â€
Mary said, â€œBehold, I am the handmaid of the Lord.
May it be done to me according to your word.â€
Then the angel departed from her.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Mary is a perfect example of humility. She consented to Godâ€™s call with profound faith and trust when the angel Gabriel announced to her that she had been favored by the Lord. She was told that she was to bear a son who â€œwill be great and will be called Son of the Most High, and the Lord God will give him the throne of David his father, and he will rule over the house of Jacob forever, and of his kingdom there will be no end.â€ 
Young and unmarried, Mary was confronted with a frightening prospect, and a daunting choice: Accept the will of God or not. 
But because Mary was full of grace, she responded to Godâ€™s call by declaring, â€œBehold, I am the handmaid of the Lord. May it be done to me according to your word.â€ From that moment, Mary cooperated freely and faithfully with the plan of salvation. Because she said, â€œYes,â€ we have, through her Son, the gift of eternal life.


Humility is a beautiful virtue to practice everyday.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amen to that

GOD Bless,
John


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes Mary was obedient to God and so was Joseph. Joseph could have publicly shamed Mary because she was with child, but he obeyed God also. At the end, both Joseph and Mary were sinners just like us who needed a savior to wash away their sins. 

Just like God used Joseph and Mary, he could use any of us if we would humble ourselves and obey. 

Good scriptures DaReelDaddy. Amen.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

KeeperTX said:


> Yes Mary was obedient to God and so was Joseph. Joseph could have publicly shamed Mary because she was with child, but he obeyed God also. At the end, both Joseph and Mary were sinners just like us who needed a savior to wash away their sins.
> 
> Just like God used Joseph and Mary, he could use any of us if we would humble ourselves and obey.
> 
> Good scriptures DaReelDaddy. Amen.


And what was the end that made Mary a sinner? AS far as Joseph could of shame her, an angel came to him and told him not to be afraid to take Mary as his wife because what was conceived in her was from the Holy Spirit, You need to be careful when judging and be respectable to Jesus' Mother. IMO and not opened for discussion.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sorry if I offended you brother. I'm just using the bible as a reference. Everything I've posted I can show you in the bible. We need to use all of the bible and not only a few scriptures. I meant no disrespect at all. God bless.


----------



## KeeperTX (Jul 8, 2013)

*To clear things up.*

Thank God we live in a country where we can talk about our religious beliefs and discuss things in a civilized manner. If we only speak what we believe and then not allow the other side to state their beliefs or views, then we become just like those violent religions that we so detest.

There is no need to get out of hand on this message board and start insulting each other. As true followers of Jesus Christ we are to represent him and do everything in love. We should also seek the truth in the bible.



. said:


> Question: "*What does the Bible say about the virgin Mary?*"
> 
> *Answer*: Mary the mother of Jesus was described by God as â€œhighly favoredâ€ (Luke 1:28). The phrase â€œhighly favoredâ€ comes from a single Greek word, which essentially means â€œmuch grace.â€ Mary received Godâ€™s grace.
> 
> ...


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i know i shouldn't stir things up .. who ever wrote that piece needs to examine it more carefully. starting with the quotation in bold, A*s the earthly mother of Jesus, Mary should be respected, but she is not worthy of our worship or adoration. *if worship, adoration here defined as in honoring Mary in the same way we worship the Father, Son or Holy Spirit then *NO*, we do not worship Mary. in God alone should you worship and in Him alone you should adore. the author insinuated idolatry with incorrect understanding of the role Mary plays in the church Tradition. let's start with the immaculate conception term. 1st, original sin is defined as a â€œsinâ€ only in an analogous sense (cat#404). for us, it is contracted, in a state of, but was not committed. if we as Christians, read Genesis as an account of our origin, then we accepted the sin of Adam and Eve as a state of falling from the grace of God. we are now because we lack the grace of God. the term immaculate conception refers to the omission state of original sin, Mary was full of grace as the angel Gabriel greeted her.

on prayer. you are right, we should only pray to God.
but you would ask me, your brother and sisters in Christ to pray for you but think it is improper to ask the 'earthly' Mother of our Lord to pray for you? St Aquinas wrote it is 'only so that our prayers may be effective through their prayers and merits'. the specific usage of the terms, our devotion to Mary comes from the term dulia (honor), not latria (worship).

the conception of Jesus by a virgin prophesied by Isaiah, announced by Gabriel should benefited Mary with her title. no argument needed.

it is senseless to argue whether Mary & Joseph sinned or whether Mary remain a virgin after the birth of Jesus.


----------

